# Heckmondwike Tunnel, W.Yorks.



## kevinfromwyke (Jan 28, 2019)

Another tunnel ! This time, it's the short one under High St. in Heckmondwike (the main A638 to Dewsbury). The tarmac path in the first picture is the last bit of the Spen Valley Ringway (the cycleway). Beyond the cutting in the last picture, to the south of the tunnel, there are plans to fill in the remainder and build 70+ houses. A shame really, as it would have been an obvious link to the Spen Valley Greenway (another cycleway from Bradford, Low Moor down to the Calder & Hebble Navigation) and complimentary to the finely-restored Heckmondwike Cutting further up the line.





 




There's quite a bit of detail from the link here : 

Leeds New Line 3 (Looks like this was known as the '50 yd. Tunnel')


----------



## HughieD (Jan 28, 2019)

Think this needs to go in the general photo thread as 3 pictures doesn't equal a report.


----------



## smiler (Jan 28, 2019)

Nice One Kevin, Thanks


----------



## kevinfromwyke (Jan 29, 2019)

Some tips then, Hughie, for a newbie. How many pics are ok then for a 'report' ? TBH, I haven't caught up with the whole site yet, and didn't realise there was a general thread for pics. I just thought they would be easier to find under a category. thanks.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 29, 2019)

Here you go Kevin...

https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/help-and-faqs/16286-guide-posting-location-report.html


----------

